# Netgear vs D-link



## zombar (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey,
I'm planing to buy a new wireless router and have come down to two options:

NETGEAR WNR612 WNR612
and
D-Link Wireless N150 D-Link Wireless N 150 Home Router

Can anyone share their experiences and thoughts about which one's better? Also, my last WiFi router of a different manufacturer had this problem: when copying large files over LAN the Internet would become unaccessible from any machine on the network regardless whether it was transferring files or not.
Do you know if any of this two have the same problem?

It would be nice to hear from people who have actually used either of these.

Thanks!


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

I have used both Netgear and D-Link routers, and both are ok-ish, the models 
i have used were all limited in what they could do.
I suppose it is down to what you need from them.

If you want something really good then check this out.
I have the 2820n, the link shows a slightly newer model.

DrayTek Vigor2850 Dual-DSL Router, Firewall and VPN Device


----------



## zombar (Apr 29, 2012)

Dwarflord thanks for the suggestion, but it is just too fancy and expensive for me. I just need a router for a simple home network; probably should've mentioned that in my original post.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

No problem.

I would personally recommend this :
TP-Link TD-W8960N 300MBPS Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router

TP-Link TD-W8960N 300MBPS Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router for BT connections: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you choose a particular brand say, via Amazon, find those within your price range then google them where you are sure to see a review or two on those particular models or there may even be reviews on Amazon.

I've used an ISP supplied D-Link before but the wireless range on it was poor and needed to sited highish up to get the best out of the range.

Netgears used to have a good rep but I've also seen criticism of some of those, which may have been the 2200 but most seemed to be happy with 2000 although I've never used one.

The router I use is the Billion Bipac 7800N for the Broadcom chipset because of my 50ish attenuation, as the ISP ones just have the Infineon (think that's how it's spelled) chipset and was prone to disconnects.

But it's as Dwarflord says, it depends on how much you want out of it and although I've no experience of either the models you've shortlisted, I think I'd prefer to trust the Netgear over the D-Link.

If whatever you choose and it doesn't work out, you may be able to RMA it.


----------



## zombar (Apr 29, 2012)

Dwarflord, I might try that TP-link router. One question though, will it give any problems if I configure it for WAN (simply to use it as a router) ? I don't have ADSL.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Tell me more about your Internet connection, Is it DSl you are connecting to?
My understanding of WAN is (Wide Area Network), which generally implies the Internet.

Just a few details so I can reply to your question.

Thanks


----------



## zombar (Apr 29, 2012)

It's Fiber Optic with a static IP. Connects with a standard rj45 cable. It's my understanding that I just need to convert one of the LAN ports to a WAN port?


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks so basically it's cable broadband you have.

The router I suggested is not suitable for cable.

I have no experience personally of the router I have found for you, but 
it is DSL router, cheap, a good brand and has great reviews.

Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: TP-Link TL-WR841N 300Mbs Wireless N Cable Router with 4-Port 10/100 Switch


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

zombar said:


> It's Fiber Optic with a static IP. Connects with a standard rj45 cable. It's my understanding that I just need to convert one of the LAN ports to a WAN port?


For clarity, I need to add this, Connecting an RJ45 from a Cable Modem
to the Lan port of an ADSL router won't work.

I have DSL at home and this I have tested. The router fails to connect.


----------



## zombar (Apr 29, 2012)

I have read people do it, making an DSL router work with a Cable Modem. TP-link has a good tutorial on converting a LAN port to work as WAN here:
How to configure TD-W8960N's LAN port work as WAN port(TD-W8960N work with cable modem) - Welcome to TP-LINK
I suppose I should look at other products by TP-link.


----------

